# Unable to read Mfg ID, status 1on qsi programmer



## takevin (Apr 25, 2010)

This issue just came up, I even updated the driver and software to the latest. I'm using Q2upgrade and when I go to retrieve locomotive information i get Unable[/b] to *read* *Mfg* *ID*, *status* *1*. I tried another qsi decoder from another loco and reads the decoder fine, so I'm guessing the first decoder has gone bad and needs to be sent in?


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

Being very new at this, I almost hate to suggest this, but did you try resetting with a magnet? 

Robert


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Could be, can you get the Q2cv manager program to read anything? 

another decoder in the SAME loco in the SAME setup works fine? 

yeah, a full reset is ok to try, but probably won't do anything 

Greg


----------



## takevin (Apr 25, 2010)

The manager brings up other errors, tried to reset with magnet and nothing at all.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

You don't have the "Gwire" card attached, do you? If the G wire card is active you'll get that error


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Every now and then one gets a bad decoder. Had this happen a couple of times. Later RJD


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

and make sure the lights and smoke are off... 

How about some more info, what loco is this in? 

Be sure to not have it on rollers 

Greg


----------



## takevin (Apr 25, 2010)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 17 Jan 2011 11:54 AM 
and make sure the lights and smoke are off... 

How about some more info, what loco is this in? 

Be sure to not have it on rollers 

Greg 


It's on DC, no gwire, no rollers - on tracks, lights and smoke off. It's in a 2-6-0 Bachmann annie. Was fine, had to take it apart to fix a issue, just some track pickups, and now nothing.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

If you can not read the decoder info from retrieving the loco sound file I'd say it has gone south. Later RJD


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Umm... it can only have the programmer connected to the track, nothing else should be physically connected to the track except the 2 wires from the programmer and the loco. 

I have a friend who left his DC pack connected, and while it was off, there was still a "path" through it that interfered with the signal from the programmer. 

1. double check it runs on DC and the light switch and smoke switch is off. 
2. put it on a SHORT piece of track with nothing connected to the track but the programmer and the loco 
3. if this does not work, try the CV Manager program, to see if you can read any CV. 
4. failing that, give it the reset command from the CV Manager 


Regards, Greg


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By takevin on 17 Jan 2011 04:33 PM It's on DC, no gwire, no rollers - on tracks, lights and smoke off. It's in a 2-6-0 Bachmann annie. Was fine, had to take it _apart to fix a issue, just some track pickups_, and now nothing. 


Maybe the problem with the track pickups didn't get fixed - or perhaps you created another issue in the process of repairing them, a short, or a reversed tender truck, etc?

Robert


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

If it was the track pickups, it would not run... 

Greg


----------



## takevin (Apr 25, 2010)

Thank you for the help, its toast thou. Packing it up tonight and send out tomorrow to Qsi.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Sorry to hear that... just curious, did it still run ok on DC? 

If the manager brings up any errors, then it probably cannot communicate at all. 

One last thought, take the decoder out of the loco (which you are doing) and then just connect the track pickup pins to your programmer, that's all, 2 wires from the programmer to the outer 2 pins on the QSI (12 pin end)... 

There is an outside possibility the problem exists in the loco. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## takevin (Apr 25, 2010)

No, it was just the decoder. But thank you.


----------

